# Halloween Haul 2018



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 31, 2018)

What was your haul this year.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 31, 2018)

Heroin


----------



## mrdk_04 (Oct 31, 2018)

Getting to put the moves on a WaterStones employee through sperging about our favourite authors & books.
Was great, one day I'll be able to love again.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Oct 31, 2018)

Bad Dragons.


----------



## NoFeline (Oct 31, 2018)

Seeing the neighborhood kids having the time of their life has been pretty great. We had a gangster grim reaper.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 31, 2018)

Chick tracts.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 31, 2018)

my broken hopes and dreams


----------



## Samoyed (Oct 31, 2018)

an ied


----------



## RichardMongler (Oct 31, 2018)

RAC albums.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m sorry, haul? Like, candy? Are you expecting a serious answer?

Uh... I went grocery shopping and got French bread pizza. Wahoo.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Oct 31, 2018)

I watched sleepy hollow, made pumpkin pie and had a long conversation with the crazy woman at the supermarket checkout who went on and on about how Halloween was a meaningless 'American' holiday. 

She was technically correct - however what she failed to realise the Halloween isn't for kids. The point of it is to smear myself in fake blood, get shitfaced falling down drunk and light fireworks from a cigarette held between my teeth.


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Oct 31, 2018)

I got drunk while some Mexicans re-tiled my bathroom.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 31, 2018)

Titty skittles.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 31, 2018)

I mean I bought some beer. But I pretty much do that every day so....


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 31, 2018)

Ass.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Oct 31, 2018)

A failed test that I thought I did well on 

30% is pretty spoopy when you’re supposed to graduate soon


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 31, 2018)

A Turnip.


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 31, 2018)

I got too many of those little packs of pepperidge farm cookies, given that I rarely get more than a couple of trick-or-treaters, so I'll probably be eating those later.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 31, 2018)

Some afternoon delight


----------



## Colloid (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing today. Tomorrow, lots of Halloween candy bought on clearance.


----------



## Image Bank Burglar (Oct 31, 2018)

A big bag of "we don't celebrate Halloween," my favorite brand.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Oct 31, 2018)

Hershey (full bars) 6 packs for a $1.50 each, SCORE!


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing sadly. Not even for my pumpkinhole.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 31, 2018)

Sleep


----------



## Zaryiu (Oct 31, 2018)

Spending time with the family and giving each other chocolate


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 31, 2018)

Got some popping chocolate candy and skittles before Halloween - ate them while watching some horror game reviews (as well as working on concept art). I had a good time this year.


----------



## Cubanodun (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing, Halloween is heresy according to our government


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Oct 31, 2018)

The real haul starts tomorrow.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Oct 31, 2018)

A bottle of rosé for having a good costume.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 31, 2018)

Got up and went hunting early this morning for a couple hours before work. Shot one pheasant and a random cottontail that chose to show itself maybe 50 yards from the gravel lot where id parked my car while i was walking out to head home. So all in all a pretty decent wednesday, pretty tired though and not looking forward to clocking in at my night job in a couple hours.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 31, 2018)

I drank an entire bottle of wine and ate some apples


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 31, 2018)

I hid in my bushes and shot kids with an airsoft gun.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 31, 2018)

I got a sack of butt plugs.


----------



## Double Dee (Oct 31, 2018)

A bunch of laughter and comments for my costume. No candy, but thats because I'm not trick-or-treating tonight.


----------



## Gorosaurus (Oct 31, 2018)

I worked and now I can go home to get plastered with my cats.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 31, 2018)

I finished my Cerberus decoration just in time to leave for work so I couldn't set it up in the yard like I wanted

Other then that, shoulder pain and sadness


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing yet. Later today, a bottle of spooky booze to drink while I ditch out on partying to study instead.

So I guess my haul is... knowledge?


----------



## Kenysu (Oct 31, 2018)

A bag of Skittles...


----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 31, 2018)

Got a wisdom tooth out this morning so I got fuck all.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 31, 2018)

I managed to lure 15 trick or treaters and 4 single moms into my windowless van.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 31, 2018)

The overpowering fear that my uni exam on Friday will give me major organ failure


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 31, 2018)

Penis & a bag of M&Ms


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 31, 2018)

Bad Dog said:


> Got a wisdom tooth out this morning so I got fuck all.



Did you at least score some codeine or something for your trouble?


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 31, 2018)

clinical depression


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 31, 2018)

Drugs and this:






ETA: Probably watching a horror movies or two as well, but I've also been doing that all month pretty much.


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 31, 2018)

Shit, I forgot Halloween was today.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Oct 31, 2018)

Venti PSL and the gift of no one bothering me while they attended the office potluck


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 31, 2018)

Stray children.


----------



## Audit (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh, there was a haul 'round here. Same as every year shortly after the big frat parties finish up. The soulless shuffle of the doomed freshmen filled these corridors as they prepared to tell their parents they flunked out. The janitor follows behind them with a mop. Nothing ever changes here except the names of those damned to find salvation in the arms of the local Walmart. Another Halloween, another set of dreams flushed down the toilet. The only haul you'll find in these parts.

My haul you ask? Well, someone's gotta listen to the cries of the damned as their parents pick them up. No one knows where they get taken, and nobody bothers to ask.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 31, 2018)

My ass.


----------



## BradyBunchFan (Oct 31, 2018)

Seeing a little kid wearing a Buzz Lightyear costume.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Oct 31, 2018)

Tears.


----------



## HarvurdChikee (Oct 31, 2018)

a sick kid that i dont have to haul around and get sugared up.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 31, 2018)

A mixed six pack of IPA and a 22oz Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Oct 31, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> I got a sack of butt plugs.



Yeah but now what is that person going to give you for Christmas?


----------



## The Man With No Name (Oct 31, 2018)

Beef bulgogi


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 31, 2018)

I dressed up, bc why the fuck not. I got a LOTR poster and got to beta test a board game.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 31, 2018)

Bought a five pack of hookers for a cool $2,500. Naturally, I killed them all and put them in the cooler with my collection. Tonight I bagged a Vietnamese, two Ukrainians, a Canadian, and a Mexican. All in all, this was a wonderful haul.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Oct 31, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Bought a five pack of hookers for a cool $2,500. Naturally, I killed them all and put them in the cooler with my collection. Tonight I bagged a Vietnamese, two Ukrainians, a Canadian, and a Mexican. All in all, this was a wonderful haul.



Russell Greer must be jealous.


----------



## NimertiS (Oct 31, 2018)

Dildos, 3 new high-end replica bags and booze


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 31, 2018)

i got uhhh Taco Bell


----------



## sperginity (Oct 31, 2018)

gastritis, and subsequently a cold


----------



## Commander Keen (Oct 31, 2018)

Half gallon of bourbon and a case of lone star.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 31, 2018)

Alchohol is gay and you're gay if you like it btw


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 31, 2018)

I heated up some nuggies.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Oct 31, 2018)

Blood test results. Doctor needs me to make an appointment to discuss them.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 31, 2018)

Percocet


----------



## heathercho (Oct 31, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> I heated up some nuggies.


I thought that said "I heated up some niggas".
I gave you too much credit.


----------



## Muttnik (Oct 31, 2018)

This terrible decoration.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 31, 2018)

Dick Pooman said:


> Percocet


Who are you, stranger?


----------



## Cilleystring (Oct 31, 2018)

Huge savings on tendies. The Jane's ones were on sale


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 31, 2018)

I went to lie down because I wasn't feeling well & I think I missed the kids. But I got to catch up on @Null's stream since I was out earlier, & listening to Dear Leader on a cool, rainy night with lit candles & a glass of wine was really comfy.
Unfortunately I have a giant mountain of candy I need to get rid of. I guess I could eat it myself, but I'd rather not pull an Amberlynn. . .


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Oct 31, 2018)

Spending time with family and found a neighborhood that smelled like weed


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 31, 2018)

Häagen-Dazs and SIA ice cream


----------



## Anonyta (Oct 31, 2018)

tried to be _that house_ in the neighborhood with the full-size bags of Doritos and bars and cans of soda but it's been raining all night so nobody showed up so I gave myself a hell of a stomachache whoop whoop


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 31, 2018)

@Strong Tranni Role Model offered me nudes.

Not sure if trick (or treat)...


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 31, 2018)

A toblerone bar a friend gave me.


----------



## The Janitor (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f37PCP_at_g

When the day is shit, I can always count on Pluffnub to give me a neat little laugh.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 31, 2018)

too many sweets

also happy pumpkin mutilation day


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 31, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> too many sweets


What kind?


----------



## whitepumpkin (Oct 31, 2018)

My 2 year old nephew literally gave me a rock and told me "Trick or Treat".

Best Halloween ever, to be honest.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Oct 31, 2018)

Over $700 in sales on my eBay Store. Off soon to watch horror movies with the GF.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m drunk earlier than usual and it’s great since I haven’t had to buy my own drinks yet since I used the free bar in the common room and the really nice rep from the common room party that walked us to the bar bought us a round and the guy from the college Overwatch team had to buy way too much booze to meet the card spend minimum. Definitely makes this turtleneck and skirt I bought to look like Velma from Scooby Doo worth it lol

EDIT: vapor95 has a lit sale on so I might buy a shirt tomorrow


----------



## Rhysuu (Oct 31, 2018)

A copy of Sea-Man on Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 31, 2018)

TheMockTurtle said:


> Yeah but now what is that person going to give you for Christmas?


Bad dragons.


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 31, 2018)

A stubbed toe, because I refuse to turn my lights on and risk kids knocking on my door.


----------



## Brock Hard Onix (Oct 31, 2018)

nothing.


----------



## Pai (Nov 1, 2018)

4 bags of candy for $8- time to get that on sale Halloween candy, lads.


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 1, 2018)

Herpes. Lots of herpes.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 1, 2018)

Scented Christmas candles.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Nov 1, 2018)

Unending loneliness.


----------



## greasy hotdog water (Nov 1, 2018)

a bag of kitkats


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 1, 2018)

Codeine syrup and 2 Hospital bracelets.Nothing like the ER at Halloween.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Nov 1, 2018)

Fuckloads of sweeties that I got "for the  manky wee fuckers  lovely little kiddiwinks"

I refused to open the door.


----------



## Papa Nier (Nov 1, 2018)

Sleep.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 1, 2018)

All I got today was cold because nature knew people were going to try going outside today.


----------



## Karellen (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 1, 2018)

2.5 fingers of iffy scotch, and the more of me wanting to quit my shitty job.


----------



## chicken wings (Nov 1, 2018)

Nothing because I was LARP'ing as a hikikomori.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Nov 1, 2018)

A sinus infection and an ear infection
And then while cleaning up after work, I made a good haul of candy that kids forgot to take home with them


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 1, 2018)

Felt like I had the flu all day. I couldn't be anywhere near food. So I left a note for my sister telling her to feed the dog and slept. I just woke up. still feeling fluish.

I want highly discounted candy now. But I don't think I should risk it unless I feel better later on in the day.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 1, 2018)

I drank coffee and smoked a cigar on the porch. I don't ever get trick-or-treaters up where I live so it was basically just like any other Wednesday night.


----------



## BastardLegs (Nov 1, 2018)

Got my hands on some rare lost media I've been researching, and had a pretty good day at work.


----------



## AshitPie (Nov 1, 2018)

Hauled some Zzz's


----------



## Trip (Nov 1, 2018)

Some new wine glasses.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 1, 2018)

I made a batch of cinder toffee but it didn't come out well enough for my satisfaction so my wife is currently smashing it up into a toffee sponge cake. That's basically it for candy for me.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 1, 2018)

Jetlag and a curse from the Sand Guardians.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 1, 2018)

I was given a couple of skeins of cheap, shitty brown wool yarn on Sunday.

On Monday, I crocheted a witch hat out of it. Unfortunately, I wasn't paying attention and made it way too big. So I stayed up until 3:00 AM on Tuesday, making a hat block out of duct tape and cardboard, and felting the hat in my basement sink. The cheap, shitty yarn felted beautifully and shrunk to the right size. It smelled like ass when it first got wet, but with repeated rinsings the stink went away. The hat looked great once I got it pinned onto the block. YAY. 

Yesterday, I added an internal sweatband, and came up with a decorative outer band for it from fabric and broken junk jewelry in my stash. The fit is perfect--but the wide brim is too damned floppy and I can't get it to look right. Being brown, it's perilously close to hippie-looking as it is, and god damn it, I have standards to uphold. 

So I now have a hat that will be perfect to wear _next_ Halloween, once I've managed to get my hands on some millinery wire, stitch that shit on, and get the floppy brim to behave. I am mildly disappointed that I didn't get to wear it this year, but it was a lot of fun to make, and for a project I plunged into without any planning, it turned out well. I learned a lot in the process, and now I want to make other hats and felted stuff, so I spent my Halloween evening sketching ideas. 

Not bad, Not bad at all.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 1, 2018)

I stayed home and gave out candy. However because of the recent epicdemic of kids in Fortnite costumes, I decided to discriminate against them by giving them either Ramen or Warheads. Let me tell you they freaking hate Warheads especially if they’re really young.


----------



## 419 (Nov 1, 2018)

most of the payday 2 No Mercy achievements just from doing an out-of-bounds run in under a minute






also a shit-ton of haribos


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Nov 1, 2018)

I got hit by a car.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 1, 2018)

desertfoxgoggles said:


> I got hit by a car.


Christ, that fucking sucks. Thankfully you are okay?


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Nov 1, 2018)

xenomorph said:


> Christ, that fucking sucks. Thankfully you are okay?


Yeah, all good thanks. Just a little fucked up on the one side of my head and stuff. Kinda gutted cause I had plans for Halloween but ah well, least my costume was a solid 10 this year.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Nov 1, 2018)

Got the new Call of Cthulhu game.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 1, 2018)

Medicated Lipbalm.

I got medical lipbalm at my local 7-Eleven because no one does trick or treating in the apartment I live in.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 1, 2018)

I got a candy apple, but there was an onion inside.


----------



## Skitty Pryde (Nov 1, 2018)

Walking into places where, turns out, nobody else was dressed up.


----------



## DeathHeat (Nov 1, 2018)

Oh, goodness, um...

I wasn't having suicidal thoughts.


----------



## CHEEEEEN (Nov 1, 2018)

It was a pretty normal day but I got to eat some chocolate.


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 1, 2018)

A lot of sugar, with a bit of tickle and strap


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 1, 2018)

desertfoxgoggles said:


> Yeah, all good thanks. Just a little fucked up on the one side of my head and stuff. Kinda gutted cause I had plans for Halloween but ah well, least my costume was a solid 10 this year.



At least you got to sport a pretty kick ass costume.
Next year you can do it again and I'll be your sexy Ada.






Ps: hope you get well soon.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 1, 2018)

beer


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 1, 2018)

Some Twix, Starbursts, and Hershey's out of the many bowls that were present. Also got a lot of wins in Blackjack with friends (we just played for fun).


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Nov 1, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> At least you got to sport a pretty kick ass costume.
> Next year you can do it again and I'll be your sexy Ada.
> 
> 
> ...


Complete with bandages over the uniform? Thanks, man.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 1, 2018)

reddit upvotes.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 1, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> Some Twix, Starbursts, and Hershey's out of the many bowls that were present. Also got a lot of wins in Blackjack with friends (we just played for fun).



Now now, try not to ruin that juicy female ranma body, with all that choco. 
Otherwise I'll have to call you p-chan.


----------



## Bad Dog (Nov 1, 2018)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Did you at least score some codeine or something for your trouble?



Asked the dentist, she said she couldn't prescribe anything for the pain. Did get some codeine from my mum though and my brother offered me tramadol. The pain ended up not being as bad as I had expected so the codeine was enough so I pretty much just slept it off.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 1, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Now now, try not to ruin that juicy female ranma body, with all that choco.
> Otherwise I'll have to call you p-chan.


That's what on-campus gyms are for!


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 1, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> That's what on-campus gyms are for!



Yeah, so I can get to see a sweaty pina, dressed like sexy ranma.


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 1, 2018)

$275 in makeup from Urban Decay and Too Faced, Barbies, housewares, a body pillow, 600 Benadryl capsules and  a lawyer.


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 1, 2018)

Convinced one of my clients to delete a social media post they made about how satanists use Halloween in a "hide a tree, use a forest" way to get away with evil deeds.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Nov 2, 2018)

I got soaked in rainwater.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 2, 2018)

My haul was just the assortment of candy leftover from giving to the kiddos. I deliberatly set some Butterfingers aside so I would have those leftover. I also bought mini Reese's pumpkins but like hell was I giving those away.


----------



## mrdk_04 (Nov 2, 2018)

Elysian said:


> Definitely makes this turtleneck and skirt I bought to look like Velma from Scooby Doo worth it lol



Can't go wrong with Velma, nice choice.



Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Got the new Call of Cthulhu game.



What are your first impressions, is it worth getting at all? Previous games that handled Lovecraft's work have always had significant issues.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Nov 2, 2018)

mrdk_04 said:


> Can't go wrong with Velma, nice choice.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your first impressions, is it worth getting at all? Previous games that handled Lovecraft's work have always had significant issues.


So far I like it. Its very creepy and theres's a lot of investigating to do. which I like. I wish it took place in a more traditional setting like in Boston or some New England back woods town. But the island of Darkwater is fine. It plays kind of like an rpg where you have character points you assign to various skills like medicine and occult that help with your investigation. I haven't got far into it yet so im holding off on giving it a glowing review just yet.


----------

